# What plays or musicals have you seen at the theatre lately?



## Lea (Aug 4, 2011)

What plays or musicals have you seen at the theatre lately? 

This summer I've seen Dr Faustus at the Globe. Never read the play or seen it on stage before. It's rather dark but with some lighter moments. First time I had been to the Globe theatre and thought it was absolutely beautiful. 

Went to see a new musical which played for a month at the Theatre Royal Stratford East. It was called Takeaway. About a young Chinese lad who works in his dad's Chinese takeaway shop, has a complicated sex life and aspires to be the next Tom Jones. Very fun and tacky and politically incorrect. 

Last night went to see Gershwin's Crazy For You at the Open Air Theatre, Regents Park. The dancing was great. Only recognised a few of the songs and the rest were rather forgetable. And it was a lovely balmy summer evening to be out in.


----------



## veracity (Aug 4, 2011)

Went to see Dr Dee during the Manchester International Festival, visually amazing production but everyone was a little nonplussed by Damon Albarn's role in it (in modern dress, singing style hugely contrasting with the opera singers in the production, commentating on the action but claiming he's not a narrator ), still very entertaining and thought provoking though. 

Also went to see Arthur Miller's 'A View from the Bridge' at the Royal Exchange a couple of months ago, great production and the biggest gasp I've ever heard from a theatre audience at a particular moment in the play.


----------



## veracity (Aug 4, 2011)

oops dp


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2011)

Beggar's Opera at Regent's Park. Neck-deep in wenches and bawdy farce. Good fun.
Treasure Island at (or rather outside) Bristol Old Vic. Excellent swashbuckling with sparkling charasmatic John Silver. Actors playing multiple parts, often in the same scene, all playing instruments and singing at various parts. Very talented group.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2011)

watched an ametuer beauty in the beast thing a few months back cos my mate was band leader.

dave


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 4, 2011)

Arrival of baby means we have to logistically plan and manage our nights out, so unsurprisingly we have a limit of nights per month. Saw Government Inspector (real cool) and this weekend, Lawrence Leung's jet-pac show at the Soho Theatre. 

Wish I could watch more plays.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2011)

Lea said:


> This summer I've seen Dr Faustus at the Globe. Never read the play or seen it on stage before. It's rather dark but with some lighter moments. First time I had been to the Globe theatre and thought it was absolutely beautiful.


I've been stewarding at the Globe this season and caught Faustus a while back. Thought the set and costume design were brilliant, but wasn't wholly convinced by the acting.


Lea said:


> Last night went to see Gershwin's Crazy For You at the Open Air Theatre, Regents Park. The dancing was great. Only recognised a few of the songs and the rest were rather forgetable. And it was a lovely balmy summer evening to be out in.


My family are thinking of going to see this - I got in trouble with my mum last night when I (tongue in cheek!) sneered at the idea of musical theatre (childhood trauma, 10 years of being stuck in them). Genuinely looking forward to it though as the theatre itself is obviously great and, as my mum said, Gershwin's different


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Treasure Island at (or rather outside) Bristol Old Vic. Excellent swashbuckling with sparkling charasmatic John Silver. Actors playing multiple parts, often in the same scene, all playing instruments and singing at various parts. Very talented group.


That sounds really interesting. Can't see anything about touring though, so it's unlikely I'll get to see it 

What is it with people playing the provincials? They should all come to London!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> That sounds really interesting. Can't see anything about touring though, so it's unlikely I'll get to see it


 
It can't tour because the set is specific to the front facade of the theatre (so you have gulls crying above, the docks nearby and the Llandoger Trow pub just down the road, inspiration for the Admiral Benbow in the book). The actual auditorium is getting a (much needed and long awaited) refurbishment, so they're putting on productions in all sorts of interesting places.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 4, 2011)

Haven't been to see owt in ages and ages. Partly down to baby, and money..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It can't tour because the set is specific to the front facade of the theatre (so you have gulls crying above, the docks nearby and the Llandoger Trow pub just down the road, inspiration for the Admiral Benbow in the book). The actual auditorium is getting a (much needed and long awaited) refurbishment, so they're putting on productions in all sorts of interesting places.


Yeah, I figured that was the case. I love site-specific theatre, so often more interesting than traditional staging, and almost always helps with the narrative, imho.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 4, 2011)

I usually go fairly often but I'm pretty broke at the moment so the only thing I've seen recently is the Government Inspector at the Young Vic.

The new Lincoln Centre production of South Pacific is coming to the Barbican soon and I really want to see it.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I usually go fairly often but I'm pretty broke at the moment so the only thing I've seen recently is the Government Inspector at the Young Vic.
> 
> The new Lincoln Centre production of South Pacific is coming to the Barbican soon and I really want to see it.


 
My folks are taking us to that. Looks good


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2011)

not so much since spring, but got free tickets to 'One man, two guvnors' at the national last month. Would never have gone on my own cos I find james corden very unfunny, but it was brilliant. bit of a tour, i believe and then it's scored a west end transfer (and talk of broadway, according to the staff director). I thoroughly recommend. Physical humour, yes, but intelligent enough and lightly done - thanks to Nicholas Hytner's direction. Four standout performances from James Corden (who despite my misgivings is very good), Oliver Chris, Daniel Rigby and Suzie Toase.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I usually go fairly often but I'm pretty broke at the moment so the only thing I've seen recently is the Government Inspector at the Young Vic.
> 
> The new Lincoln Centre production of South Pacific is coming to the Barbican soon and I really want to see it.


 
ooh, me too. date?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 4, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> ooh, me too. date?


 
It depends on whether I get a job soon! But if I do I'm definitely up for it!


----------



## Lea (Aug 4, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've been stewarding at the Globe this season and caught Faustus a while back. Thought the set and costume design were brilliant, but wasn't wholly convinced by the acting.
> My family are thinking of going to see this - I got in trouble with my mum last night when I (tongue in cheek!) sneered at the idea of musical theatre (childhood trauma, 10 years of being stuck in them). Genuinely looking forward to it though as the theatre itself is obviously great and, as my mum said, Gershwin's different


 
I believe that that the play was written at the end of the 16th Century by Christopher Marlowe. Similar to Shakespeare plays I always find the acting overacted in plays from this era so never know when the acting is good or not. I was told that one of the main leads was in Dr Who but I did not know who he was. 

As for Crazy For You. I wasn't too crazy for the music. It's very dated and apart from a couple of songs, the rest were not memorable. Although there are lots of pretty long legged dancers in sparkly costumes!


----------



## Lea (Aug 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Arrival of baby means we have to logistically plan and manage our nights out, so unsurprisingly we have a limit of nights per month. Saw Government Inspector (real cool) and this weekend, Lawrence Leung's jet-pac show at the Soho Theatre.
> 
> Wish I could watch more plays.



Never heard of Lawrence Leung before. I had to google him. Then I saw there was  a review of his latest show in the Evening Standard last night.


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 5, 2011)

The Children's Hour

Loved the film.  
But the play was a little disappointing because I found the acting a bit 'routine'.
Keira and the other main lady spoke like a robot - very loud and monotone.  The woman who plays the evil child was just annoying as hell, I felt pain looking at her facial expressions.

But the play could ever go too wrong because the storyline is brilliant anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2011)

Lea said:


> I believe that that the play was written at the end of the 16th Century by Christopher Marlowe. Similar to Shakespeare plays I always find the acting overacted in plays from this era so never know when the acting is good or not. I was told that one of the main leads was in Dr Who but I did not know who he was.


Yeah, Arthur Darvill (a.k.a Rory, from Dr. Who) plays Mephistopheles, and he was one of the weaker points, I thought. I've said it before when he plays Rory, but I just don't think he has the presence or weight for the heavier/darker moments, so his performance really didn't work for me. All imvho of course, I know next to fuck-all about any of this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 5, 2011)

I saw Vivaldi's lost opera Tigrane, in Teatro dei Differenti, Barga.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 5, 2011)

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are dead at Theatre Royal, Haymarket!  Hilarious!  Had a pre-theatre dinner deal at Wheeler's for pennies! Bargain!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2011)

Two amateur productions

"Fings Aint Wot They Use'd To Be" - a great production, the show is a little dated now and at times seems like a pastiche of 1950's 'cheeky cockney' style shows, however, this was one of the originals and must have been revolutionary when first seen. At a time of drawing room comedies and the like to suddenly have East End gangsters, gamblers, protitutes and corrupt policeman on stage was such an innovation.

"She Stoops to Conquer" - fun play, the production was okay but a bit flawed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Will soon be going to see a show, haven't been for a while, we are going to see 'South Pacific' at the Barbican in a few weeks


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 5, 2011)

"Sound of Music" featuring Jason Donovan who was badly off-key and murdered Edelweiss. If Christopher Plummer was dead he'd be spinning in his grave.

(Mrs SFM wanted to go - that's my defence)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2011)

I did go and see some DANCE!!! at the Barbican a few weeks ago, it was an Australian Dance Company called Circa, can't remember what the production was called - it was basically a lot of acrobatics, with some semi-nudity, and one nipple tassle scene - quite enjoyed it tbh - they upgraded our tickets to the stalls  as it hadn't sold out


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to see some more dance. The one piece of "stage performance" that's moved me more than any other, was a dance piece about divorce and reconciliation and separation. Incredible transmission of emotion just through movement and spare dialogue.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 5, 2011)

I saw Frankenstein on a livefeed.  It was ok, but not spectacular.  I was more interested in the set design and lighting, which was wonderful.  

Saw As You Like It at the college theatre.  They have a standard assignment every year of taking a Shakespeare play and setting it in another era.  This one was set in the Wild West.  I've seen better from them than this version.  The Fool and the Servant both stole the play, but those roles are designed for that.  Everyone else was forgetable.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 5, 2011)

Lea said:


> Never heard of Lawrence Leung before. I had to google him. Then I saw there was  a review of his latest show in the Evening Standard last night.


 
I follow his Australian TV show - he's like a cool nerdy guy. Pretty amusing. 
On stage, he doesn't rely on his race/ culture to generate a story/ laughs (could easily be done).
His humour is based on commonality and association - he relates well to his audience and isn't threatening. Kinda like Louie Theroux I guess…


----------



## Lea (Sep 8, 2011)

Went to see The Tempest with Ralph Fiennes at the Theatre Royal Haymarket. As always Ralph Fiennes was on spectacular form. The play itself is not one of my favourites therefore I find it a bit slow. Nicholas Lyndhurst also stars in it.

Was sitting in the back row up high in the gallery so could not really distinguish who was who on stage. All I really saw was top of Ralph Fiennes's head. Otherwise I recognised Fiennes from his really distinctive voice of his.

Recommend you go and see it for Fiennes's performance.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2011)

I saw the Cherry Orchard.  It was poor.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Friday night - South Pacific

I am definitely going to wash that man right out of my hair


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Friday night - South Pacific
> 
> I am definitely going to wash that man right out of my hair



Spangles and I went to see this last night   You forget how many great songs there are in the show.

Great on the whole, but felt a bit like they were lacking energy in some places as they were coming to the end of the run.  Samantha Womack was great, as was the guy playing Lt Cable (who's name I now forget - he was well fit though  ).  However, the guy playing Emile de Becque, had the most unconvincing French accent I have ever heard in my entire life   Bit of a shame as he had the perfect singing voice for the role and that was obviously why he got it.

All over a great production though - I really liked the staging and thought it was very effective.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone a big fan of Kneehigh?

Saw The Wild Bride at the Lyric. Thought it was wonderful, great music (and I usually hate musicals).


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 15, 2011)

going to see a play at the community centre tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Spangles and I went to see this last night  You forget how many great songs there are in the show.
> 
> Great on the whole, but felt a bit like they were lacking energy in some places as they were coming to the end of the run. Samantha Womack was great, as was the guy playing Lt Cable (who's name I now forget - he was well fit though  ). However, the guy playing Emile de Becque, had the most unconvincing French accent I have ever heard in my entire life  Bit of a shame as he had the perfect singing voice for the role and that was obviously why he got it.
> 
> All over a great production though - I really liked the staging and thought it was very effective.


 
there are some great songs - hopefully all in the first half, as I was falling asleep during the slow bits (2 pints and a glass of wine beforehand might have contributed) when they were singing I was watching, when they were talking, I was being sent off to sleep. I couldn't get comfortable, to watch or sleep, so we legged it at  the interval (only missing last hour or so?)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there some great songs - hopefully all in the first half, as I was falling asleep during the slow bits (2 pints and a glass of wine beforehand might have contributed) when they were singing I was watching, when they were talking, I was being sent off to sleep. I couldn't get comfortable, to watch or sleep, so we legged it at the interval (only missing last hour or so?)


Oh marty  !!

You missed the exciting end bit, and the tragic bit, and "Happy Talk", "Honey Bun" and "This Nearly Was Mine", which for me I prefer as a song to "Some Enchanted Evening"!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh marty  !!
> 
> You missed the exciting end bit, and the tragic bit, and "Happy Talk", "Honey Bun" and "This Nearly Was Mine", which for me I prefer as a song to "Some Enchanted Evening"!




Mrs21 reckons it is 'front loaded' we saw 'there is nothing like a Dame' 'wash that man right out of my hair' 'enchanted evening' etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 reckons it is 'front loaded' we saw 'there is nothing like a Dame' 'wash that man right out of my hair' 'enchanted evening' etc


"front loaded" is a good phrase  - most of the songs are in the first Act, there are about double the musical numbers/reprises in that than there is in the second.

However the second act deals with the racism a little more "You've Got to be Carefully taught", is more dramatic and emotional, It is really the pay off for the first act. So naught marty  for leaving


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "front loaded" is a good phrase  - most of the songs are in the first Act, there are about double the musical numbers/reprises in that than there is in the second.
> 
> However the second act deals with the racism a little more "You've Got to be Carefully taught", is more dramatic and emotional, It is really the pay off for the first act. So naught marty for leaving


mrs21 didn't like the reprises, even though she has been to many operas - she hadn't been to this sort of musical before - and thought the reprises were 'milking it'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 didn't like the reprises, even though she has been to many operas - she hadn't been to this sort of musical before - and thought the reprises were 'milking it'


There are _a lot_ of reprises tbf


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Anyone a big fan of Kneehigh?
> 
> Saw The Wild Bride at the Lyric. Thought it was wonderful, great music (and I usually hate musicals).


I really like them, but they come around here too rarely, sadly.

Off to see West & clarke in Othello in a couple of weeks, and should go and see Madame Butterfly over in Leeds sometime soon thereafter. Must try and listen to it again before I go


----------



## little_legs (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw Mike Leigh's _Grief_ tonight at the National. It's excellent.


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2011)

Othello was bloody great the other night as well.  Dominic West was particularly good, with Clarke Peters' Othello being marred only by the weaknesses of the script itself.  Cracking stuff


----------



## little_legs (Oct 5, 2011)

belboid said:


> Othello was bloody great the other night as well. Dominic West was particularly good, with Clarke Peters' Othello being marred only by the weaknesses of the script itself. Cracking stuff



I can't figure if they are coming to London some time in future. They are in Sheffield until mid November or something


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2011)

naah, its a Sheffield Theatres thing, so very unlikely to be touring afterwards, tho you never know


----------



## Lea (Oct 6, 2011)

Got free tickets to see Rock of Ages last Friday. It was OK. Lots of 80s rock songs and the some of it was quite funny.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2011)

speaking of Dominic West, grinder and I saw him in Butley back in august. it was really good - grinder particularly liked it. But since that has finished its run, prob not much point in going into detail.


----------

